# Mark's Bait & Tackle Is Moving



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Since it's wintertime and everyone is in the Hard Water Forum I figured this would be the best place to post. I'm moving the baitshop just 100yds down the road from where I was into what used to be the Knights Of Columbus Hall. I'll be hard to get ahold of and will try to keep the doors open between both places if anyone stops by. I'm hoping to have the majority of the inventory moved after this weekend, but most likely will not have the minnow tanks up and running till the end of the month. Until then, I'll be selling all live bait out of the old store. The new shop will enable me to provide more products and services to better meet my customers needs. I'll have my hands full for the next couple of months but don't plan on having any down time with the move. My new address will be:
Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

wish you the best of luck in the move..... hope to see your new place soon.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

all i know is once the new place is set-up its gonna be a tourist destination!! lol


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Good luck Mark hope all goes well with the move.If we ever get ICE I will be up sooner or later if we dont to check out your new digs. Was talken with Quackpot about tanks and wondered how you planed that with building,coating,pluming and dry times two wheeks at least.GOOD LUCK Bruce


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Mark if u need a hand just call id be happy to help.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck at the new location Mark. Hope your move goes well and I'll be looking foreward to stopping out as soon as you are settled.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_Hey Mark,I don't mean to speak for anyone else, but after I get done with the IX CENTER show. I may be able to come up there and give you a hand with the moving. It is a MAJOR JOB, I know first hand. You are a great guy. Folks if you are not doing anything right now please give my friend a call and ask him if he can use some of your help.( No ICE Anyways )_Thank You


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations and Good Luck in your new Store, Mark!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Things aren't moving as fast as I thought they would. I finally found a company that would insure the new building-store-baitshop today, been getting quotes from $4500-$6000 a year the past 2 weeks and found one today that would insure me for under $2000. What a nightmare, my next obstacle to tackle is the beer-wine license. The township and county contested my license application due to my having an FFL license. I had a hearing on Dec 19th with the township and county officials with all their attorneys along with a state official from the ATF.I was told the state would get back to me within 2 weeks with their findings and final decision. Well, it's now been 5 weeks and still no answer. Next on my list is running water lines, phone lines,computer cables and minnow tanks. Once that is done the front of the building will be getting doors, windows and walkway installed. I can't wait till this is all over and done with, what a headache it has been. I forgot what it was like to have a decent nights sleep. I still plan on being completely moved by the end of this month..........Mark


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Mark, ggod luck at the new site.
Will be sure to stop by when its ready.
Support your local bait store!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I can not wait to see the new store, still have some Christmas money I need to spend.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Best of luck on the move Mark. Hope those are the last of your headaches. Look forward to seeing the new setup.


----------

